# JavaDB



## Guest (16. Dez 2006)

Hi,

seit der Version 6 ist in Java ja eine DB integriert. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann ich diese quasi einfach nutzen ohne erst einen Server zu erstellen.
Wie verwende ich JavaDB? Wie und wo werden die Daten (Struktur und Inhalt) gespeichert?
Also mein Ziel ist es, dass ich quasi auf die DB zugreifen kann wie auf eine Textdatei - natürlich mit SQL!
Genial wäre es, wenn jemand zufälligerweise ein Mini-Beispielprogramm parat hat und den Code hier mal posten könnte!!

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2006)

Es sieht so aus, dass es Apache Derby ist. 
Da gibt es Beispiele in JDK (siehe: ...\jdk1.6.0\db\demo)


----------



## Gast (16. Dez 2006)

OK, danke erstmal.
Aber wenn ich Daten in die DB einfüge, sollen die ja auch irgendwie gespeichert werden - auch nachdem das Programm geschlossen wird. Also müsste ich die erst irgendwie in eine Datei schreiben.
Den Fall habe ich in den Beispielen jetzt aber nicht gefunden. 
Wie mache ich es also, dass ich die Struktur und Daten (am besten in einer Datei) speichere?


----------



## AlArenal (16. Dez 2006)

Am einfachsten und naheliegendsten ist es sich die Doku reinzupfeifen und zwar wahlweise die von Sun oder die von Apache.

http://developers.sun.com/prodtech/javadb/
http://db.apache.org/derby/

BTW ist der Satz "seit der Version 6 ist in Java ja eine DB integriert" so nicht ganz richtig. JavaDB gehört zum JDK, ist aber nicht Bestandteil des JRE.


----------



## Balian (19. Dez 2006)

Ist es nicht bei Java 6 so, dass Du trotzdem das derby...jar mit einbinden musst? Das bringt es ja dann richtig.

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Gast (21. Dez 2006)

Irre ich mich oder habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass JavaDB die Daten als XML exportieren kann? (wenn ja, wie geht das?)


----------



## Balian (23. Dez 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat Jemand ein Antwort auf meine Frage zum JavaDB? 

Die derby.jar muss doch noch mit eingebunden werden oder ist diese dann schon in der JRE mit drin?

Das wäre natürlich ein enormer Vorteil. Müssten sich nicht dann auch die Lizenz geändert haben?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## MyD (2. Jan 2007)

soweit ich weiss ist das javadb (derby) nur im jdk enthalten und nicht im jre
muss somit in ein jar hinzugefuegt werden.


----------

